# beagle cant be off lead



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

hi advice needed on exercsing my beagle pup. she is 10 maybe 12 weeks old (not sure exactly) and i have only started walking her on a lead. she gets plenty of running around our outside with my 5 yr old but we live 10 mins walk away from a massive beach and 10 mins walk away from football fields. however, i cant let her off lead as she has no recall at all - she's a beagle pup after all - lol. we're starting puppy class next month but wanted to take her for a run around now. i've got a 8m extending lead - will this do or do i need a longer one? ive seen posts talking about a recall lead - any idea what this is? ive ordered a premier easy walk harness for her but will clip the lead just onto her collar for her to run about on beach etc? i feel so mean that i cant let her off free but she just wouldnt come back once she got a smell in her nose.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

You can buy a 10ft training lead.

I don't know of any beagles in adult hood that are offlead because of their hunting instincts 

Have a look in pets at home or any pet store and you shoudl be able to find a long lead


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

you could try a 30ft training lead (longline) with a harness. I bought mine for £6 from ebay and it was a great tool in helping train recall. Always use one with a harness though incase the dog runs and gets snagged on something, and try to use it in an open space rather that wooded areas


----------



## beltabout (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Tiny 

This might sound blunt but why don't you teach the recall?

I have trained working beagles and they all recall, don't excuse the behaviour due to the breed.

The recall is really simple at a young age, very time the pup comes to you give it over the top reinforcement so that it knows that coming to you is a great thing to do. If you are more exciting that the other distractions the pup will come back. 

Don't go into massive open spaces as the pup can see you and will range further away. Use a wood where you can become unseen much closer this will encourage a pup who does not want to be separated to stay closer.

Call him up reward, praise, treats what ever you want, if you get it right now this should never become a problem. Beagles are a great breed and I love them to bits and owning an well trained beagle is a pleasure
I am sure that with a few weeks practice this will embed in the pup for ever, good luck.

Nick


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

tiny said:


> hi advice needed on exercsing my beagle pup. she is 10 maybe 12 weeks old (not sure exactly) and i have only started walking her on a lead. she gets plenty of running around our outside with my 5 yr old but we live 10 mins walk away from a massive beach and 10 mins walk away from football fields. however, i cant let her off lead as she has no recall at all - she's a beagle pup after all - lol. we're starting puppy class next month but wanted to take her for a run around now. i've got a 8m extending lead - will this do or do i need a longer one? ive seen posts talking about a recall lead - any idea what this is? ive ordered a premier easy walk harness for her but will clip the lead just onto her collar for her to run about on beach etc? i feel so mean that i cant let her off free but she just wouldnt come back once she got a smell in her nose.
> 
> View attachment 59160


You may be able to teach her an half decent recall, will it ever be totally reliable probably not. Same as Sibes and Mals, yes you can get them to come back some of the time or at least some of them will. Will they come back all
the time No. Any one who thinks they can do it and totally over come total natural primitive instincts, then good luck to them. I wouldnt let mine off unless it was a totally enclosed area personally.

The best extendables to get and the safest are the flexi ones that have the wide webbing all the way through. Rather than the ones that are cord, as they can be dangerous. Either that or a long line. There is nothing to stop you learning recall, Ive taught mine, at least then god forbid they ever get out it gives you half a chance of getting them back rather than no training and no chance at all.

A whistle tends to be the best chance, as that seems to click something in the brain more than just calling. I start indoors, literally walking around whistling and treating, so that they follow and associate the sound of the whistle with the treat. High value stinky ones would probably be best, Smelly cheese, hot dogs, Smoked sausage, Once they get the concept indoors, then I have used it to call mine when they are sniffing about in the garden, by standing by the back door, and then finally staying inside to see if they will come when Im out of sight. You can then take it outside on the extendable of long line. Calling back periodically, treating and releasing with go play again. As a reward in between for calling back you can use a tug game, or throw a ball a few times before sending away with go play. Another trick is getting attention and running in the other direction to see if they will chase you to get them back. Its true at this age they are more dependant so if you are going to lay a foundation then now is the best time. Before hormones and hunting instinct really kicks in when a few months older, when you will probably find it will all go to pot, at least for awhile.

As I said you have nothing to loose and if nothing else its a good way to interact and bond, and keep some sort of focus on you for other training.


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks nick.

i'll practice this in my own backtyard as there are no wooded areas near me. loads and loads of wide open spaces. i'll keep on practicising on the beach etc while she is on a long lead. nothing would give me more pleasure that being able to get her to recall - she is between 10 and 12 weeks now and will come back sometimes. She is doing brilliantly so far - can sit and stay, will lie down and will potty on command. am working on getting her to leave the cat alone too so i am trying to train her. we're going to puppy classes next month so i'll be able to get some hands on tips from the trainer too. again thanks for your advice.


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks sled dog - the only problem is - i can't whistle  i can buy a whistle though n will try this. she will recall now for a treat as long as there are no other distractions but tis something for me to work on. I dont think i would be happy letting her run totally free on the beach so will invest in an extending lead or training line like you suggest. Upward and onwards and look out for a low flying beagle - lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

tiny said:


> Thanks sled dog - the only problem is - i can't whistle  i can buy a whistle though n will try this. she will recall now for a treat as long as there are no other distractions but tis something for me to work on. I dont think i would be happy letting her run totally free on the beach so will invest in an extending lead or training line like you suggest. Upward and onwards and look out for a low flying beagle - lol


I did mean buy a whistle sorry. Mine are great with no distractions too and great in class, one was going to be moved up to advanced, before she started having her fits, outside however, is a totally different ball game.


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

Wee Molly is now 7 months old and we're starting to see a breakthrough with the recall.

I started by using a 15ft training lead in the local school playground in the evening, saying 'come!' and slapping my leg, and rewarding her when she came. She very quickly picked up that if she came, she got a little piece of cooked chicken. We're lucky that there's also a field nearby that the farmer let's the local dog-walkers use and it is huge but completely sealed off. So, Molly progressed to being let off the lead and playing the same game. I also keep a brightly coloured tennis ball with me for that extra incentive. After only 5-6 sessions in the field, she is really starting to get it.

However, our major success was just last weekend when we took her to the local beach for the first time and when it was quiet I let her off the lead and to our amazement the recall worked perfectly and we had a great day.

I guess my point is, be patient and persistent, and it will happen. Molly isn't quite there yet but she's not far off.

Good luck!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

As she is so young now is the time to start recall training, ive got 2 10ft training leads from pets at home which I've tied together and this is plenty for our girl, will I ever let her off totally I don't know. If I can find somewhere that is 110% then yes I would but I've yet to find anywhere that safe sadly.

Keep a really high reward only for the recall so she knows if she comes back she gets the best thing ever each time. When I get to our walk I get a piece of chicken or ham out to show her it's the really yummy treats on offer and give her the go command and she trots off and I keep randomly calling her back and go OTT when she returns first time. If she doesn't come back on first call I change direction and say this way and she looks up and follows me and I'll say come again and she will come bolting over  one thing I've learnt is don't stand there calling over and over as the command becomes useless. Hence why I change direction rather than keep calling etc. 

Beagles are fab little dogs :thumbup:

Forgot to add... I let go of the long line on our walks and she never goes to far ahead and always keeps her eyes and ears on us. If she did stray far I can step on the lead easily to stop her


----------



## fulwood (Feb 12, 2011)

Agree with sled re: dangerous extendables. I had a 50 footer for one collie I had. The problem is, if he gets a scent and you don't have your recall and he heads off at 10 ft, by the time he gets to 50ft, he's at full pelt, hits a full stop and turns into a catherine wheel. This can quite easily break his neck. Two people at either end of the garden with great treats, lots of exciting fun, different voices to his name, and play recall with your dog in turns. It can be fun for humans: just pretend you're playing that rubbish retro toy from the 70's where an organge plastic rugby-ball shaped thing had two long cords threaded through it with handles either end that each human pulled like a chest expander when it was coming their way.


----------

